# CCW Question



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

I was just wondering, out of everyone on here how many of you have ever actually pulled your weapon out in a defensive situation?


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

Never pulled a gun outside of Iraq..I have pulled a knife here in a situation that got settled peacefully aferwards,but not a gun in a ccw situation and hope I never have to...


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

When were you there? I was over in 08 near the syrian border


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Only once. I was downtown for something and was trying to get back on 90, somewhere around E21 if I recall. I was boxed in, night time, and a shady character begins to approach my car from the BP station to my right. Seat belt off, gun drawn out of sight, then luckily the light changed and traffic was able to move. Dude made a 180 back towards the gas station as soon as the light changed. He never knew there was a 45 pointing his way. 

White dude mid 20's, didn't look homeless, 7 day old beard... This was 2 years ago too, still remember his appearance. lol


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

Socom said:


> When were you there? I was over in 08 near the syrian border



When I went in 05 - 06 I was at Q west,about 30 minutes south of Mosul..We were runnin as far north as Harbour gate, all the way down to BIAP..The farthest west we went was Ramadi, we went far enough east to come within double digit miles of Iran..We supplied a prison in Kurdistan over that way alot...I went back in 08 as a contractor with KBR to do heavy vehicle recovery on and off base..I spent 6 months at camp delta,and 5 months at bucca..




Sharp Charge said:


> Only once. I was downtown for something and was trying to get back on 90, somewhere around E21 if I recall. I was boxed in, night time, and a shady character begins to approach my car from the BP station to my right. Seat belt off, gun drawn out of sight, then luckily the light changed and traffic was able to move. Dude made a 180 back towards the gas station as soon as the light changed. He never knew there was a 45 pointing his way.
> 
> White dude mid 20's, didn't look homeless, 7 day old beard... This was 2 years ago too, still remember his appearance. lol


Glad you didnt have to shoot him...I had somthing kinda like that happen to me a few months back,and that made me decide I "needed" a CCW...Me and a girl were parked at night down by a river,just bringing the night to an end..The parking lot was at the bottom of a long hill,away from the road..All of a sudden this car comes into the lot,and just sit there with their lights on my truck..I was like "ok,we have all seen this played out on TV" ,and I had a really bad feeling about it..It took about a minute for them to finally decide to drive past my truck slowly,and they drove off...After that,I decided I couldnt put it off and I really felt like I got lucky...That followig weekend the rod and gun club I belong to was having a CCW class so I attended it and passed...


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Never had to pull the gun out yet, and hope I never do.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Iraqvet said:


> When I went in 05 - 06 I was at Q west,about 30 minutes south of Mosul..We were runnin as far north as Harbour gate, all the way down to BIAP..The farthest west we went was Ramadi, we went far enough east to come within double digit miles of Iran..We supplied a prison in Kurdistan over that way alot...I went back in 08 as a contractor with KBR to do heavy vehicle recovery on and off base..I spent 6 months at camp delta,and 5 months at bucca..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya could have skipped the class and provided a copy of your DD214 with the CCW application. Good thing they drove on by though!


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

Sharp Charge said:


> Ya could have skipped the class and provided a copy of your DD214 with the CCW application. Good thing they drove on by though!


I called the sherriff's office about that before I enlisted in the class..She said they would need a document proving I qualified with an M9 within the past two years..Which, I have not done cause my reserve unit does not even have any of them...Other phone calls were made that lead me nowhere...So I just said the heck with it and took the class so I could get m permit ASAP...It was $125,with $25 goin back to my club..I used my CZ 82,and 9mm mak costs me like $11 for a box of 50,and we only shot 100 rounds..I got some great info and tips while taking the course, so I guess it worked out...


----------



## PITCHNIT (Nov 2, 2004)

Unholstered and made ready 1 time. Driving through the country with a train just starting to make the crossing ahead. About 1/4 mile before this I drove past a dude sitting in a pickup truck backed into a farmers field. He pulled out right behind me. I released the seat belt and at the tracks swung the front end into the middle of the road so i coud see him better and unholstered. Probably just a coincidence BUT. He never got out of the truck.


----------



## 85jeepn (Feb 6, 2010)

This past summer my 9 year old son and I were loading up my boat at 3 am after wrapping up a night of catfishing. We were at a dock out in the middle of know were with some lighting but dim. This pick up came barreling in and stopped about 30 yards from us with his headlights pointed right at us. He got out and started to walk toward us, I made a very big elaborate draw of my pistol and asked if I could help him with something he says back "I thought you were someone else" turned around got back in his truck and left. We made fast work of getting the heck out of there. Talk about an adreniline rush I don't think my leg quit shaking for an hour.

I don't know what his intentions were, if it was mistaken identity or what. I know we would have been easy targets for someone if that were there intentions ( middle of night out in bfe know one else around ) just glad I had my pistol and really glad it turned out that no one had to get hurt.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

I will not draw until I'm ready to use it.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Little King, Seems to me that some of the guys who did draw were ready to use it. I understand what you mean though. Generally i dont believe anyone is going to know i have a gun on my person or in my reach until they hear the BANG. If i feel the situation warrants drawing my firearm, it warrants using it. Draw, acquire, fire. I would not draw until i felt the subjects intentions were dangerous to me, and at that point, fear for my safety warrants use of force. You do not have to wait for a bad guy to strike you or try to strike you. If the bad guy has the ability to harm you and shows the intention, defend yourself as you see fit.

**disclaimer here. Only advice, not law or fact to the best of my knowledge. Im an idiot dont listen to me.**


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

I live in the hood and I go to the gas station all the time ...... Poelpe ask me for money alot....You can just tell them no .....I would never draw a pistol @ a bum for trying to get money from me..... Nor would I feel like my life was at risk......So what I am trying to say is keep it in your pants Rambo ........I am not trying to be a jerk but if your life is not in IMMEDIATE DANGER you should never ever draw you weapon .......just my 2 cents.....


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

BigDub007 said:


> I live in the hood and I go to the gas station all the time ...... Poelpe ask me for money alot....You can just tell them no .....I would never draw a pistol @ a bum for trying to get money from me..... Nor would I feel like my life was at risk......So what I am trying to say is keep it in your pants Rambo ........I am not trying to be a jerk but if your life is not in IMMEDIATE DANGER you should never ever draw you weapon .......just my 2 cents.....


Thats a pretty good point..As soon as someone draws,they become the aggressor unless provoked...Also drawing early,and accidently pulling the trigger would probably get someone jail time...I agree with you and huntinbull...Its best to just be prepared and on guard..Sounds like some people wanna walk around at the low ready..


----------



## 85jeepn (Feb 6, 2010)

That all sounds great sitting there behind a computer in your home, but until your in a situation like mine and others you don't really know how your going to react. I had only one thought and that was to protect my son at any cost. Think and say what you want, I did what I thought I had to do at the time to keep him safe.


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

85jeepn said:


> That all sounds great sitting there behind a computer in your home, but until your in a situation like mine and others you don't really know how your going to react. I had only one thought and that was to protect my son at any cost. Think and say what you want, I did what I thought I had to do at the time to keep him safe.


I want you to know I wasnt reffering to you..I was just stacking my statement with someone elses..If you read down,you will see I talked about somthing similar happening to me...The country is alittle different then the city...When your out in bfe and someone chooses to come around,its differnt then the city where everyone is clustered without a choice...Gas stations usually have cameras..And when people get caught using their weapon before its time,then it gets documented..A simple pull of the gun can get some a "brandishing a firearm" charge pretty quickly...I would have yelled to the guy that you didnt know him and he was scarring the kid..If he continued I would have started my escalation of force procedures ASAP..All my self defense stuff was in Iraq..That helped my to realize anyone can be dangerous at anytime..But not keeping cool in certain situations involving firearms can come back to bite the innocent person on the butt...And no one is good to their family if they are in jail...Somtimes the legal system is not what its supposed to be..


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

fallen513 said:


> I typed out a response for you BigDub & Iraqvet, but I deleted it.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll worry about me, you worry about you.


No need to be offended..Having a gun is a right...Having a CHL is a privilege..We were just saying pulling early in certain situations is a bad idea and habit to get into..


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

fallen513 said:


> The right to bear arms is not a privilege. That would include carrying it however you wanted.
> 
> That's an entirely different discussion though.
> 
> ...


The right to bear arms,and CCW'ing are not looked at the same way by the government..There are many cities in the U.S. that dont issue them,or allow guns period...In today's world I would say a CHL is a privilege..Your right we dont have the details..You just come off though as someone who rides with a gun on thier seat,or pull it following a stare by someone..


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

Or god forbid somone trys to break into your car while fishing @ mad river :] It is pretty John Ramboish of you


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

ok quick draw I think we are done talking ........ Enjoy your day ..... ohhh yea Dont shoot anyone...


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

cant wait .......


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

I would never put the consequences of the law before my own safety *AS FAR AS SELF DEFENSE GOES.*Sorry, thats just the way it is. depending on the situation i would have no problem drawing as a warning, and praying i stopped the situation before i had to make the ultimate move. and if the threat was still alive and moving twards me i would have no problem ending the threat. I don't live in the hood but i do live in white trash east dayton, and i'm ALWAYS packing and i'm ALWAYS aware of my surroundings. I think that is key in avoiding situations.


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

fallen513 said:


> Easy monsterKat, don't want to get the hippies in an uproar.
> 
> You could be labeled Rambo in no time.
> 
> ...


Lol..I guess I am one of the hippies..Spending two years in Iraq should disqualify me though...Better then being in the Coast Guard I guess..As KAT put it,being aware of your surroundings can help you avoid situations..I remember going to a small mechanic shop one night with my mom when I was like 10..They had an air station you could pay for to fill your tires..It was probably 9:30 pm when we showed up..There was a guy sitting on the curb with a 40 ounce right by the compressor..My mom was not armed,but we needed air..So she went accross the road to the well lit Dairy Mart and called the cops describing her stituation..They came and got the man,and stayed til my mom was done airing up the tire..Point is,if you go where trouble is,it will find you..Fallen,I enjoy every aspect of firearms,and am far from a hippie..I fought for this countires rights...There is a difference between pulling a gun cause you have one,and pulling cause you have to...


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

fallen513 said:


> Or in the words of Iraqvet, "You come off as somebody who drives around with a gun on the seat, ready to pull it on anyone who stares at you..."
> 
> 
> 
> lol. Get outta here with that horse $h!t!


Are you LEO..If not,you seem to put yourself in more self defense situations then most..


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

Next time I have a problem I am going to call you Seth .......will you be my bodygaurd ?


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

fallen513 said:


> Luck of the draw, I suppose.
> 
> Here's a 3rd that I hadn't even thought of...A few years ago, a roommate is out at the club while I'm at home sleeping. I awake to the sound of screaming, it's a girl shouting "They're beating Tony up! They've got a gun!"
> 
> ...


I think you need to stay on track and stop trying to throw insults...Trust me,you are preaching to the choir about when it comes to having balls..The roads of Iraq are no sweet country roads in the hills of WV..Throwing out your stories and the way you tell them,isnt helping your case...Your going from gas stations,to your onw property..Then your also bringing supposedly armed people in the situation..Would I have grabbed my gun..?..Yep..Would I have told the girl who was screaiming to call the cops..?..Yep..Would I be bragging about it over the net like it made me tough.....No..I think you need to come down and realize what we were saying..


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

fallen513 said:


> There's no need for "what if's"
> 
> What if they had shot me when I walked out the door?
> 
> ...


What if's turn into WHAT HAPPENS..Your just comming of as someone who get scarred easy and wants to draw or shoot just because..Fists can still be used as weapons...


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Ok guys keep it civil.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Guys I know it's winter,it's rough on all of us.No reason to make a moderator's job harder.


----------

